# Today is a snow day



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay, so I want to vent some. And I apologize from the bottom of my heart if this offends anyone! Just pumping myself up for spending $2,000 on Monday to get this BS over with, and foregoing my mortgage and other bills to take care of this. 

It's been a half a month since he left. I've not seen a dime. It's been brought to my attention that I've only had sex with him 10 times since the twins were born (16 months ago). Funny, once we had oral sex on my hospital bed the day I woke up from a coma after the babies were born. Then again a week after my stroke while I was still paralyzed. And overall, I have made it a point to have sex with my husband at least once a week since the babies were born. So 16 times 4 is what? At least 64. Anywho, while we we're attempting to reconcile, this was what was brought to my attention. While much of the time was coerced, I still did it! Sorry, I didn't come on to you like I did before all my flipping health issues, and the exhaustion of taking care of twins and working full time!!!!!!

Is he just attempting to drive me flipping crazy?!!! Or am I just losing it? The dream is over.

I will never again believe a man who says "my wife and I only have sex x amount of times...." Although perhaps he truly believes that! Afterall, he was able to pass a lie detector test during felony probation... I got the questions and results. When I asked him how, he said he focused on a screw in the wall during the questioning.... I'm sorry, but I should've hauled ass then!


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

ummmmm???????? A+ for venting


----------

